# besides rb



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

what else has been bred in captivty?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

macs


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

caribe - but not on a consistent basis 
S. rhombeus - Public Aquarium
ternetzi -


----------

